# Scénarios



## Yermo

Bonjour!
Comment pourrait-t-on traduire scénario dans ce contexte : "Différents scénarios (ou scénarii?) sont envisageables". 
Je ne sais pas si "situaciones" traduit bien ce que je veux dire... et je crois que "guiones" est trop fort dans ce cas...
Merci!


----------



## esteban

Yermo said:


> Bonjour!
> Comment pourrait-t-on traduire scénario dans ce contexte : "Différents scénarios (ou scénarii?) sont envisageables".
> Je ne sais pas si "situaciones" traduit bien ce que je veux dire... et je crois que "guiones" est trop fort dans ce cas...
> Merci!


 
Bonjour Yermo!

Si un réalisateur (de films) parle à son producteur et lui dit: "Différents scénarios sont envisageables", on peut à ce moment là parfaitement traduire en espagnol par "podemos considerar varios _guiones_". 
Si en revanche un chef d'entreprise souhaitant délocaliser une de ses fillières en Chine demande conseil à l'un de ses collaborateurs et ce dernier lui sort cette phrase, tu ne peux plus garder _guiones_...dans ce cas précis je pencherais plutôt pour _situaciones. (Se pueden dar varias situaciones). _Dans d'autres cas, une phrase du type "Se pueden contemplar varias posibilidades" pourrait convenir...c'est un peu une phrase passe-partout en français mais en espagnol il faudrait trouver quelque chose de plus précis selon le contexte.

Saludos.

esteban


----------



## GURB

Bonsoir et bienvenue sur notre forum
En m'appuyant sur ce que dit Esteban, je pense qu'on peut dire:
_se pueden dar varios escenarios._
En effet on trouve "escenario" dans le sens figuré que tu cherches.
Par exemple: en el examen los estudiantes tienen que  analizar seis escenarios distintos.


----------



## Marlluna

Me inclino por "situaciones", e incluso "casos". Como muy bien dice esteban, esta palabra se usa mucho en francés, pero en castellano habría que buscar lo que se diría en un contexto determinado.


----------



## chingachkuok

bonjour 
je crois qu'Esteban a raison concernant "situation" ou "cas" personnellement je dirai *"cas de figure"* ou bien *"éventualité"*


----------



## Yermo

Il s'agit effectivement d'un contexte de différents cas de figure, du genre "que se passerait-t-il si...?"
C'est pour ca que je trouvais "situaciones" un peu faible... Mais la proposition de Gurb me plait bien et je crois que je vais directement utiliser "escenarios".
Merci à tous!


----------



## GURB

Hola Yermo
La proposition que je t'ai donnée est en fait un anglicisme, mais c'est la seule possibilité pour rendre exactement le sens du français. Tant pis pour les puristes. Regarde ce qu'en dit fundeu-vademecum:
escenario: 		 		 			  		 		 	             			 			 				 					Es anglicismo utilizar esta voz en lugar de _guión, argumento_, _esquema_, _borrador_, _escrito de primera intención, esbozo u original del rodaje de una película en el que se describen escenas y personajes_.
También es anglicismo utilizar esta voz con el significado de _panorama, contexto, situación, entorno, ambiente_. 				 				 			             	 	
Bon dimanche


----------



## chics

_Escenarios_, en castellano, hace referencia no a guiones sino a las plataformas donde se realizan los espectáculos: teatro, conciertos... Hay quien la usa, traduciendo, porque interpreta que a eso se refería el texto original, interpretándola como una metáfora para decir "situaciones", "contextos".

Puedes hacer lo mismo o poner _situaciones_, directamente. Se entenderá la misma cosa.

Yo prefiero _casos_.


----------



## Marlluna

Enteramente de acuerdo con chics, a pesar de que Gurb se documenta siempre muchísimo. Tú lo dices: es un anglicismo y nosotros en ese "caso" diríamos... pues eso: casos (o situaciones).


----------



## totor

¿Qué tal, amigos, en este domingo dominguero?

Me gustaría hacerles una preguntita. Yo sé que *scénario* significa *guión*, o *argumento*, pero

¿por qué en frases como *plusieurs scénarios sont possibles* me da la impresión que de lo que se está hablando es de la *escena*, y no del *guión*?

¿Y que en consecuencia esa frase habría que traducirla como *varios escenarios son posibles*?


----------



## BoigOGeni

Porque otra traduccion es _escenario._ 
En cambio, no creo que _argumento_ sea una traducción para *scénario*


----------



## Paquita

"Plusieurs scénarios sont possibles", lo usas cuado tienes que prever lo que vas a hacer, tu reacción. Significa que tienes que escoger una reacción que a su vez acarreará otra por parte de los demás actores, y consecuencias y.... etcétera igual que pasa en la vida o en una peli. 

Pero si decides reaccionar de otro modo , tu peli será distinta, y el guión se desarrollará de otra forma. 

Significa pues que varias elecciones son posibles pero tienes que elegir entre ellas pensando en las consecuencias, imaginando lo que pasará luego, hasta el final..., no en el momento presente, tan sólo.


----------



## totor

Gracias, Paquita y Boig, pero



BoigOGeni said:


> Porque otra traduccion es _escenario._
> En cambio, no creo que _argumento_ sea una traducción para *scénario*



no es como tú dices, Boig, porque *scénario*, según el Petit Robert, es _Action, argument écrit (d'une pièce de théâtre)_, y, que yo sepa, ninguna traducción de esa palabra es *escenario*, que en francés se dice *scène*.


----------



## BoigOGeni

Escenario con el sentido de situación.

No tiene que ser forzosamente en una obra de teatro.


----------



## totor

BoigOGeni said:


> Escenario con el sentido de situación.



Ah, discúlpame, Boig, eso no lo había entendido.

Sí, me parece perfecto, y una excelente traducción de *scénario* en ese sentido:

*Varias situaciones son posibles*.


----------



## Domtom

¿Y qué tal _varias situaciones de película son posibles_?


----------



## Namarne

totor said:


> *Varias situaciones son posibles*.


Particularmente me gustaba más *varios escenarios son posibles*. 
Pienso que es una expresión que se utiliza con bastante frecuencia, y que ya entendemos que se refiere a situaciones. 
Pero comparto plenamente tu duda inicial. Yo creo que la traducción literal sería: _son posibles varios guiones_, o _diferentes desarrollos_. Pero con el tiempo se ha ido imponiendo la falsa traducción de *scénario *por *escenario*, que, sólo en este caso tan particular, ha acabado siendo buena, pues aunque con cambio semántico incluido, la expresión resultante en español es igualmente acertada, o funciona bien.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Todavía no he oído (  pero no es una referencia ) _escenarios _en el sentido apuntado aquí.
Si tuviera que traducirlo preferiría: bocetos / _esquemas_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Totor ¿te referís a una película/obra de teatro o quizás a otro contexto? Por lo pronto en textos de  ciencias sociales y economía se usa muchísimo en inglés, francés y castellano, en el sentido de una situación a futuro. En realidad es algo más elaborado que una situación, implica una construcción imaginaria en base a una serie de   hipótesis.
Y al menos aquí aparece con ese sentido
http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/scenario 

Ahora si es algo de cine, etc. quizás es diferente, de todos modos concuerdo con la opinión de Namarne
Un saludo


----------



## poupounette

y ¿qué tal _diferentes hipótesis son posibles_?o _Se pueden dar varias situaciones_


----------



## chics

Buenos días. En este otro hilo (scénarios) se habló de casos, posibilidades...


----------



## Domtom

¿qué tal _varios cuadros son posibles_?


----------



## totor

chingachkuok said:


> je crois qu'Esteban a raison concernant "situation" ou "cas" personnellement je dirai *"cas de figure"* ou bien *"éventualité"*



Un poco por atropellado, yo puse otro hilo sobre el mismo tema, que nuestras moderadoras tendrían que unir.

En todo caso, *cas de figure* me parece más específicamente un *caso particular*, y me inclinaría más por las otras opciones.



Namarne said:


> Particularmente me gustaba más *varios escenarios son posibles*.
> Pienso que es una expresión que se utiliza con bastante frecuencia, y que ya entendemos que se refiere a situaciones.
> Pero comparto plenamente tu duda inicial. Yo creo que la traducción literal sería: _son posibles varios guiones_, o _diferentes desarrollos_. Pero con el tiempo se ha ido imponiendo la falsa traducción de *scénario *por *escenario*, que, sólo en este caso tan particular, ha acabado siendo buena, pues aunque con cambio semántico incluido, la expresión resultante en español es igualmente acertada, o funciona bien.



Gracias Namarne. Me parece muy acertado lo que dices (que además coincide con mi impresión  ).

Muchas gracias también a los demás, y a Chics por haberme señalado el hilo que toca el mismo tema y que yo, de atropellado que soy, no había visto.

(Ya pedí a los moderadores que los unan, ya que tratan el mismo tema, y encima con la misma palabra  .)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> Todavía no he oído (  pero no es una referencia ) _escenarios _en el sentido apuntado aquí.
> Si tuviera que traducirlo preferiría: bocetos / _esquemas_.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


Últimamente se oye mucho más:


> El estudio presentado hoy contempla tres posibles _escenarios_. *...*  Otro _escenario_ en el que se superarían ligeramente los  objetivos vinculantes europeos, *...
> *Source





> El nivel récord de la tasa de mora, junto a los persistentes obstáculos  para lograr incrementar los beneficios, en un _escenario_ de bajo  crecimiento *...
> *Source





> El mejor _escenario_ para México sería ganarle a Uruguay,
> Source





> Tras afirmar que "después del verano" puede abrirse "un nuevo _escenario_"
> Source


Et j'en passe...

Si se sigue prefiriendo una traducción más castiza:
- situaciones potenciales (que creo no ha sido propuesto todavía).

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## vfs

Hola, 

Me gustaría saber si alguien me puede ayudar con esta exporesión.

Se trata de lo que no debes hacer para evitar que tu hijo élabore des scénarios angoissants al ir al médico.

¿Podría ser montar escenas? ¿O tal vez se monte unas peliculas...?

Gracias


----------



## Pohana

Bonjour :

  Au Vénézuéla on dit : montar/hacer/armar el/un show.

À +
Pohana


----------



## Orbayu

Bonjour, 
En España tambien se utiliza la expresión que indica Pohana, así como las que indicas tú: montar un show, montar un número, hacer una escena..... yo creo que cualquiera seria válida..............
saludos,


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


vfs said:


> Hola,
> 
> Me gustaría saber si alguien me puede ayudar con esta exporesión.
> 
> Se trata de lo que no debes hacer para evitar que tu hijo élabore des scénarios angoissants al ir al médico.
> 
> ¿Podría ser montar escenas? ¿O tal vez se monte unas peliculas...?
> 
> Gracias


Falta contexto (Y frase *original entera*) para contestar a esta pregunta. _Montar una escena_ (que no suele ser premeditado) me parece contradictorio con _élaborer _(que indica un trabajo largo)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## vfs

La première fois, évitez de lui dire qu'on va lui poser des aiguilles. il risquerait d'élaborer des scénarios angoissants jusqu'à la date du rendez-vous.

* hace referencia a la primera vez que el padre/madre lo lleve al acupuntor.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,





vfs said:


> ¿Podría ser montar escenas? ¿O tal vez se monte unas peliculas...?





vfs said:


> La première fois, évitez de lui dire qu'on va lui poser des aiguilles. il risquerait d'élaborer des scénarios angoissants jusqu'à la date du rendez-vous.
> 
> * hace referencia a la primera vez que el padre/madre lo lleve al acupuntor.


El contexto contesta a la pregunta.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## vfs

Yo sigo sin verlo claro, la verdad, pero gracias de todos modos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Se trata de evitar que el niño se "monte películas" (de terror  en este caso con las agujas).
Arriesgaría una traducción literal.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

